# 1964 Silvermist Grey Paint



## pjpfab (Jul 2, 2014)

For some reason, the paint suppliers are having trouble matching the code from the Dupont & Ditzler numbers in the restoration guide. I am doing a '64 post car just like daveh70. Can someone help?


----------

